# In the presence of greatness



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am proud and privileged to have such a brilliant, hard working, and honest group of developers working on this phone. Team Gummy and affiliates (imnuts, supercurio (by proxy), and TSM (by proxy) have it down.

I was bragging to a coworker how you (the team) were able to get full voodoo (lagfix and sound) working in GB, and he said that he's had it for a while (on his Captivate). We were comparing things and he has the paid version of Voodoo Control (which of course supports sound without the kernel support). But here's the thing, he didn't pay for it. It was cooked into his rom. So what I'm getting at is that there are cheaters out there, but we've got the real deal.

Again, this team kicks... I have enough basic understanding of the complexity if the work you do to really appreciate achievements like these. I am enjoying GC froyo 2.0, and patiently awaiting the release of gingerbread 2.0. I test drove 1.9rc2.3 and liked what I saw, and now that there is full voodoo, 2.0 will be a must-have.

Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> We were comparing things and he has the paid version of Voodoo Control (which of course supports sound without the kernel support). But here's the thing, he didn't pay for it. It was cooked into his rom. So what I'm getting at is that there are cheaters out there, but we've got the real deal.


Any idea what ROM it is? I'm sure supercurio would like to know, as would I.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

"mdietz said:


> Any idea what ROM it is? I'm sure supercurio would like to know, as would I.


Not sure. I know that it's GB. I'll try to poke around xda and see if I recognize anything.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## VonnerNIX (Aug 22, 2011)

Why not just ask your coworker?


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

"VonnerNIX said:


> Why not just ask your coworker?


I can tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

He said Mosaic V. I'd download the rom and look at it, but I don't know what I'd be looking for. Please investigate first. I didn't mean for this thread to turn into a witch hunt.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I apologize, because I feel like I'm stirring up trouble. Just out of curiosity, what other phones does TSM dev for?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

i had TSM on my fascinate


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

"foister82 said:


> i had TSM on my fascinate


As did I. The reason I asked was because I know that they gave Team Gummy permission to port their mods over to the Charge, but I didn't know if they had given any other devs permission for other phones...i.e. Captivate. While I was looking for the above mentioned rom, I found one that had "almost implemented all the TSM parts". I wanted to ask first before throwing somebody else under the bus.

Boy, this was really not what I intended when I started this thread. I merely found yet another great reason why our devs are so great, and I'm afraid that it could go south. Please use this area more for constructive criticism for our devs, as that was it's original intent.

Thank you.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> As did I. The reason I asked was because I know that they gave Team Gummy permission to port their mods over to the Charge, but I didn't know if they had given any other devs permission for other phones...i.e. Captivate. While I was looking for the above mentioned rom, I found one that had "almost implemented all the TSM parts". I wanted to ask first before throwing somebody else under the bus.
> 
> Boy, this was really not what I intended when I started this thread. I merely found yet another great reason why our devs are so great, and I'm afraid that it could go south. Please use this area more for constructive criticism for our devs, as that was it's original intent.
> 
> ...


many on gsm phones have implemented tsm parts or whatever into their roms...*most* of them like whitehawk dagr8 and others shared stuff back and forth with sbrissen so they were allowed to use sbrissen stuff...on the ns4g there is a pool party port (sbrissen aosp tsm rom) but since the aosp rom is under apache license, if you can build it, you can use it..permission or not

tsm parts for touchwiz is closed source currently and everything else is ask before u use as well (although on one seems to)

other phones tsm members work on are : inc2 (me, omj, times_infinity...pool party port and gingerbang sense roms {no tsm parts in sense}) and navenedrob is working on the droid x2 with various mods and a rom (i think)


----------

